# Where are the aliens?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Where are all of the extraterrestrial beings? Billions of years of existence only to produce a few billion apes that are slightly smarter than a monkey (a.k.a humans). smh, universe what are you doing with your life? Where are all of the type 2 and 3 civilizations?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Think about it this way; if our civilization were a person, the Universe were a forest, and millennia were days, then we and all the other civilizations which haven't dominated interstellar travel yet would be people tied to trees. That'd also mean that many people have died tied to them (creepy, yes I know), others still need to be born, and the few ones who managed to get untied, if there were, are probably not interested in exploring the forest anyway. Therefore the chance of someone finding another person would be, well, simply low. That's what I can conclude at least.

BTW, if you're interested, some people think there's an advanced civilization in a star called KIC 8462852, of which observed brightness has weird patterns. It's just an hypothesis, though it's a fun reading.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Its all down to technology and resources. We already have the technology for interstellar travel. We can send a space probe into the depths of deep space. But the universe is enourmous. The nearest earth-like exosolar planets are many thousands of lightyears away from Earth. Our current spaceprobes travel at tens of thousands of miles an hour. It would take hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of years to reach the nearest planet that might have extraterrestrial life. Even if we could travel at the speed of light(it is currently known that nothing can travel faster without entering into a state of time warp), it would take thousands, maybe even tens of thousandx of years to reach the nearest planet that may have life. So simply travelling to another planet(that has extratsrrestrial life) is at the least, very impractical. And then to travel that far, we would need a lot of food and resources to sustain the crews lives(if it was a manned mission). So in the case of a small manned mission, we would need an enormous spaceship. If we were to send, say, thousands of people, to start a colony on the extraterrestrial planet, we would need a spaceship of very large proportions, of an almost planetary scale. And the human race just lacks that technology and productivity. We arent even a type 1 civilization. We arent even a civilization, we are composed of over 200 different countries. We are still fighting wars, struggling to feed the earths population, and spending billions of dollars on one spacecraft. And what if we were to reach that planet, and if there was no life? With modern technology we still cant find out for sure if a planet is inhabited by an alien race or not. So a manned mission to the nearest exosolar planet(an exosolar planet occupied by an alien race) would be practically impossible with todays technology. What about a space probe or robot of some kind? It would take thousands of years for a radio signal to reach the robot(or rover or whatever other automated thing people can send) because radio waves travel at slightly below the speed of light. So we wouldnt be able to send an operatable robotic mission either. So the only option that is available is warping time. By warping time, we could take a short cut and send spacecraft to anywhere we wanted in the universe at almost instantaneous speeds. But the technology to create a time machine is although according to science, possible, it is very, very far away. But there are alternatives. Wormholes sustained with large amounts of exotic matter would allow spaceships to travel through hyperspace to different parts of the universe. But to aquire that much exotic matter would take many thousands of years. So basically, interestellar travel practically isnt possible. At least with Earth's current technology. Any other alien civilizations would also have to face these same problems when trying to travel these huge distances throughout the universe.

So its not much of a surprise that we dont see aliens around.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

About 20,000 years away at current realistic low-mass fly-by probe speeds, or perhaps a few million years for for a self-sustaining biosphere if you could ever build or launch anything that big... and if you actually want to stop when you get there it'll take you drastically longer to take all that fuel and you'll be limited to chemical or nuclear means (solar sails may accelerate you, but they won't have time to decelerate you).

Type 2 and 3 civilizations are of course fiction with no real plausible basis, just a bunch of "time will solve all challenges" hand waving. Also they're based on the presumption that an intelligent species seeks to consume all possible available resources, when in reality a species will need to learn not to do that in order to survive for long. Most likely the intelligent old species have perfected living long happy perfectly healthy lives without need for anywhere near that kind of energy.



sad1231234 said:


> It would take thousands of years for a radio signal to reach the robot(or rover or whatever other automated thing people can send) because radio waves travel at slightly below the speed of light.


Huh? It'd take less than 5 years to get a signal to Proxima b, ~9 years round trip for responding to a message. Could take thousands of years to get the probe there though (if ideas like Breakthrough Starshot don't pan out), and it'd be almost as huge of a challenge to discern the signal from noise at that distance.

Of course, there could've been thousands of alien breakthrough starshot style probes passing Earth this year and we'd never know the difference because there's no way for them to slow down. Perhaps we'd know if one hit the Earth because even a few grams at relativistic speeds could be quite the explosion (consider relativistic baseball for comparison).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Paul said:


> About 20,000 years away at realistic low-mass probe speeds, or perhaps a few million years for for a self-sustaining biosphere if you could ever build or launch anything that big. Odds are the inhabiting species would go extinct from natural causes long before they arrived.
> 
> Type 2 and 3 civilizations are of course fiction with no real plausible basis, just a bunch of "time will solve all challenges" hand waving. Also they're based on the presumption that an intelligent species seeks to consume all possible available resources, when in reality a species will need to learn not to do that in order to survive for long. Most likely the intelligent old species have perfected living long happy perfectly healthy lives without need for anywhere near that kind of energy.


You seem quite knowledgeable about the matter...


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Paul said:


> About 20,000 years away at realistic low-mass probe speeds, or perhaps a few million years for for a self-sustaining biosphere if you could ever build or launch anything that big. Odds are the inhabiting species would go extinct from natural causes long before they arrived.
> 
> Type 2 and 3 civilizations are of course fiction with no real plausible basis, just a bunch of "time will solve all challenges" hand waving. Also they're based on the presumption that an intelligent species seeks to consume all possible available resources, when in reality a species will need to learn not to do that in order to survive for long. Most likely the intelligent old species have perfected living long happy perfectly healthy lives without need for anywhere near that kind of energy.
> 
> ...


I never heard of proxima b until now, apparently it has been discovered a few months ago. There are so many different factors that would prevent the possibility of sending a probe there.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm right here.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The government is hiding aliens, because the human race is just not ready for them, sadly.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I bet aliens have dope *** synthesizers.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wondering the same thing! WHERE YOU @@@@@


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

they're somewhere, the universe is a big place.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

look in the mirror, we are the aliens, even the sketches of those who say they saw aliens look just like us, heads, arms, legs, etc... We are the aliens

Nas-

Evidence remains in debate
Documents of our own Air Force base
Additional terrestrial information
Other planets with life population
My observation
Scientists study pictures of a flying disc
Right on earth, anthropologists are finding sh*t
Visitors, probably live with us
They can mimic us
It's sort of what we seeing in the cinemas

Me- 

Rhymes penetrate the mind through deep meditation
so focus what I'm sayin' as I remain concentrated
for the last past days I prayed in a cave isolated
the same place during the Ice Age some Natives migrated
Now witness strange observations of alien invasions
from early civilizations and today's greatest nations
it's not speculations, study facts, documentations
stories corroborated by Nasa's space stations


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

In space.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It's probably a bit like No Man's Sky

every species that develops space flight will check out a few nearby star systems, then realise they're basically all the same and get bored

so they're probably just chilling out in their home system, playing matrix-level VR videogames, getting high on space drugs, going to space parties, and doing other spacey things


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Farideh said:


> The government is hiding aliens, because the human race is just not ready for them, sadly.


Wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

It's sad that so little money and so little people are allocated to research space travel technologies. Cause it just doesn't bring profit, and the big companies on Earth that would have that financial power aren't into things that don't bring profit.

It's a sad world we're living in, I wouldn't even call it a civilization since half the world population is living with under 2$/day, uneducated and struggling to get enough food to barely survive. We are a very selfish or at least ignorant species. The genius that may hold the solution to interstellar travel may be homeless, living under a bridge in India and selling used plastic bottles for a living, with no access to education during his lifetime.

So what are we talking about here ? We can't even solve basic needs on this planet cause of this economic system, although the technology to feed and school every last human alive exists. Those who know Jaque Fresco or Peter Joseph knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Busy working for me


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

For a while I've been thinking that intelligence is not a good survival strategy. Look where we are. Everybody here has mental problems. It seems more people are on psychological drugs than not. Thinking drives you crazy. And distracts you from the all important four Fs. And humans barely think to begin with.

If there are aliens traveling through space I'm thinking they're a non-intelligent swarm. Maybe insect-like, maybe machines, probably a combination of both, swarming across the universe eating everything.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> For a while I've been thinking that intelligence is not a good survival strategy. Look where we are. Everybody here has mental problems. It seems more people are on psychological drugs than not. Thinking drives you crazy. And distracts you from the all important four Fs. And humans barely think to begin with.


Sure. Let's just stay living in caves and being miserable until the Sun roasts us.



> If there are aliens traveling through space I'm thinking they're a non-intelligent swarm. Maybe insect-like, maybe machines, probably a combination of both, swarming across the universe eating everything.


If a civilization/entity dominated interstellar travel it'd also have enough technology to sustain itself with renowable energies (specially solar); and it'd take literally billions of years for them to consume their own star. You can see that only science fiction stories like Oblivion and Starcraft assure us that there are interstellar aliens invading worlds out of necessity or something...


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The definition of aliens is still within our terminology to use to draw attention to accept or deny its existence, and it's still based on your knowledge and perception. If aliens are in charge of humanity for the favor of a creator then they will need to hide their existence to control all sessions of our existence, control our resources, supply us with false information, constantly update us with prototypes of ancient technology - seriously old computer systems, and monitor our system 24/7.

If above is true, then in the future humanity will no longer be able to communicate effectively, and will have an extremely hard time trying to be civilized and run a business.

*This planet will be dumber than it is, and surpass insanity. *

1. The president would be considered as an entertainer in the future.

2. The humanoid robots will automatically filter in people's conversation to determine if it's too sensible, and if it's considered as too sensible the humanoid robots will throw the people into prison without any explanation.

3. Citizens will consider Gatorade, Red Bull, and Drugs as an energy source, because their history was false and they were too lazy to figure out why their history is a lie.

4. The dictionary will only consider profanity, and if you avoid using these terminologies then you will fit into the category of being mentally unstable, and will be force into psychiatric hospital that is only run by humanoid robots. (No matter how many times you explain to the robot you don't have any illness, it will curse at you, give you a dose of medications, and tell you to wake back up to teach you how to speak properly using profanity.)

5. The education system will only educate you on how to use Gatorade and Drugs, and they will teach you basic writing and reading that is only considered as profanity.

6. Street brawling will be the only way to greet people, and if you don't fight in your neighborhood, school, or work, you will be considered as abnormal or handicapped.

7. Future drugs will have labels claiming they guarantee to turn people into a genius or an athlete within 24 hours, but it's just a gimmick.

8. Business names/logos can only accept profanity and inappropriate images.

9. Religious people think that God and Jesus Christ is going to make gifts that appears in reality as how it's presented in a dream.

10. Non religious people will argue that Gatorade/Red Bull/Marijuana can fuel technology to leave this existence, and use professional vulgar terminologies to explain the logic behind religion and science. They will also claim that there's no such technology that can make modifications to reality at that particular time, but still fantasize that humanity in the near distant future will achieve it.

11. Demi humans will exist to participate in the farming system.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I never understood why people assumed an advanced enough species _would_ want to find others. So hypothetically:

1. Develop ultra realistic reality simulation machine
2. Develop space exploration program with lots of cool adventures
3. Place individual in program, modify brain so they think it's real

Job done (if you are into the whole space travel thing). Probably a much more efficient use of resources than actually developing real space travel technology, and much more fun than visiting planet after planet with nothing on it.

Ultimately though, I doubt they would bother with this, just make machines that flip on perma euphoria in the brain, and sit in those. You could even genetically engineer future generations with permanent enhanced happiness built into the brain. Sit in a nappy, experience pure joy and euphoria forever.

The entire purpose of doing things in reality breaks down when the technology is advanced enough, I think.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i don't know why people expect to find something similar to what is here in all sorts of places that aren't similar to here. i'm sure there's cooler stuff out there.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> I never understood why people assumed an advanced enough species _would_ want to find others. So hypothetically:
> 
> 1. Develop ultra realistic reality simulation machine
> 2. Develop space exploration program with lots of cool adventures
> ...


It would be a huge achievement, to find life out there. It would solve so many unanswered questions about the universe, the origins of life on Earth, etc. With an explanation of whether or not life exists elsewhere in the universe, Earth(as an example) would be able to have a better idea of what kind of universe we live in and how to deal with that. The two different civilizations could even help each other and teach each other technologies and trade with each other. The benefits of such a thing would be crazy. And of course, civilizations would want to conquer other species to expand their territory. Its kind of scary to think about. But good thing that interstellar travel is almost impossible.

I've always thought about that, lol! I believe that kind of ultra realistic simulation technology is inevitable. Human beings and consciousness already exist, and when you break it down all it is really is just a bunch of atoms. So all people need to do is wait for the time when they have the technology to duplicate(so to speak) human consciousness. Arrange a bunch of particles in the same order that forms a persons consciousness and then modify it or do whatever you want to it. Because after all, everything we feel is a perception of our 5 senses. Imagine the technology(it is scientifically possible!) to alter human consciousness and senses. It is possible because all we need to do really is just fiddle around with the human brain, because that is the very thing that gives humans consciousness and the ability to percieve the world around them. Even time dilation can be changed. This technology, though far away, would be probably one of the most groundbreaking accomplishments in human history. But unfortunately, there are cons. Just as people could create a euphoric simulation that could last forever, they could also create the opposite. To me, that is what i find to be the most scary prospect of living in this universe.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> It would be a huge achievement, to find life out there. It would solve so many unanswered questions about the universe, the origins of life on Earth, etc.


What if they already found life in a nearby star system?



> The two different civilizations could even help each other and teach each other technologies and trade with each other. The benefits of such a thing would be crazy.


Honestly I don't think so. If we dominated interstellar travel and space colonization we'll be so technologically advanced, that practically we'll need almost nothing from another civilization. Mysteries like what happened before the Big Bang will probably still be there, but it's not like the most urgent thing in the world anyway.


----------



## VacantLot (Jun 28, 2016)

There are a bunch of plausible explanations explaining the Fermi paradox on Wikipedia if you are interested https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox


----------



## fallingalien22 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi. I really want to show my self to human civilizations. But i'm dealing with my SA now...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

eukz said:


> Sure. Let's just stay living in caves and being miserable until the Sun roasts us.
> 
> If a civilization/entity dominated interstellar travel it'd also have enough technology to sustain itself with renowable energies (specially solar); and it'd take literally billions of years for them to consume their own star.


You've heard of the idea of exponential growth?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> You've heard of the idea of exponential growth?


In developing nations? Absolutely.

In a type 3 civilization? I'm sure that pills and condoms are already considered ancient inventions


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

If aliens found us we'd better hope they are reasonably peaceful beings. Otherwise Earth and everyone on it could be wiped out or enslaved by their much more advanced technology. We'd be at their mercy basically.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

eukz said:


> If a civilization/entity dominated interstellar travel it'd also have enough technology to sustain itself with renowable energies (specially solar); and it'd take literally billions of years for them to consume their own star.


But resources are much more limited than energy, and while energy can always be harvested with new methods that technology allows, resources can only be collected primarily from planets and asteroids. Surely a civilization like that would have an exponentially expanding, insatiable thirst for resources. So a civilization like this would obviously strive to colonize as much of the universe that it could. And of course for new territory. Or even just to eliminate competition in the universe.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Darktower776 said:


> If aliens found us we'd better hope they are reasonably peaceful beings. Otherwise Earth and everyone on it could be wiped out or enslaved by their much more advanced technology. We'd be at their mercy basically.


Definately. Thats a very scary thing to think about. Just think, think what an advanced alien civilization could do to our planet and to the human race.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

sad1231234 said:


> But resources are much more limited than energy, and while energy can always be harvested with new methods that technology allows, resources can only be collected primarily from planets and asteroids. Surely a civilization like that would have an exponentially expanding, insatiable thirst for resources. So a civilization like this would obviously strive to colonize as much of the universe that it could. And of course for new territory. Or even just to eliminate competition in the universe.


I guess it depends on what the population growth is like, with humans at least, birthrate goes down as standards of living go up; so in a hypothetical space-faring future, I'm not sure we'd have much population growth to worry about

Besides, you can make more matter using energy anyway. It's not very efficient, but if you have enough energy to travel between the stars, that's probably not going to be much of an issue


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Red October said:


> Besides, you can make more matter using energy anyway. It's not very efficient, but if you have enough energy to travel between the stars, that's probably not going to be much of an issue


Althought it is physically possible, it would be extremely inefficient, which is why their primary sources of matter would probably be planets and asteroids, and maybe even other things such as nebulae. For example, a small lump of uranium can produce a nuclear explosion. And the elements found in water can create a fusion reaction. The amount of energy required to travel to the stars, though a lot, simply wouldnt be practical for conversion to matter.


----------



## AngstyTeenager (Oct 25, 2016)

fallingalien22 said:


> Hi. I really want to show my self to human civilizations. But i'm dealing with my SA now...


Don't expose us, alien sister! :afr


----------



## fallingalien22 (Oct 10, 2016)

AngstyTeenager said:


> Don't expose us, alien sister! :afr


Oops!


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I believe intelligent life is extremely rare and we might be the first time it happened in the milk way. I know the drake equation allows you to calculate (with a few assumptions) but think its missing a few parameters. 

For intelligent life to occur, along with the formula (N = R* • fp • ne • fl • fi • fc • L)
* You also need a planet with a single moon to stabilize tides, rotational axis, and seasons otherwise weather and seasons becomes too extreme rather than stable.
* You also need a Jovian size planet in the outer solar system to act as "vacuum cleaner" of rogue extinction event asteroids otherwise every time life gets started, an extenuation event happens that resets the clock.

Realizing that out of all species that earth has ever hosted (with some calculus we can estimate it to be 5 billion species of which 10-14 million currently exist so 99% of all life forms are extinct), we being the only one that has been able to build rockets and reach another astronomical body, it certainly seems very, very unlikely that there are many intelligent life forms out there. I believe microbial life is extremely common. But for it to go from simple to complex is an incredibly rare event but could be happening a few thousand times right now in our galaxy.

I also believe the odds of us being the only intelligent life form in the entire universe is about zero because the numbers are just way too great. There are about 600,000,000,000 galaxies in the visible universe but it might be that the odds are only one per galaxy and with space expanding, we will never be able to visit each other.

We are all stuck in an infinite and increasingly isolated loneliness.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Staying the f**k away from us.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

eukz said:


> In developing nations? Absolutely.
> 
> In a type 3 civilization? I'm sure that pills and condoms are already considered ancient inventions


Ancient inventions that inhibit growth and expansion. Remember I'm talking about a nonintelligent swarm, not some federation.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> But resources are much more limited than energy, and while energy can always be harvested with new methods that technology allows, resources can only be collected primarily from planets and asteroids. Surely a civilization like that would have an exponentially expanding, insatiable thirst for resources. So a civilization like this would obviously strive to colonize as much of the universe that it could. And of course for new territory. Or even just to eliminate competition in the universe.


Just in the Solar system we have at least 2 belts of asteroids (Asteroid Belt, Kuiper Belt, plus the hypothetical Oort Cloud), 4 terrestrial planets, a bunch of dwarf planets, and countless moons. Certainly at the same time humanity must take care of controlling its population, but considering that as the quality of life and the scientific knowledge increase the population gets older, I guess we have a very high chance of avoiding a future mineral resources crisis.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> nonintelligent swarm


???


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

They probably are in another galaxy or maybe they are all around us


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

eukz said:


> Just in the Solar system we have at least 2 belts of asteroids (Asteroid Belt, Kuiper Belt, plus the hypothetical Oort Cloud), 4 terrestrial planets, a bunch of dwarf planets, and countless moons. Certainly at the same time humanity must take care of controlling its population, but considering that as the quality of life and the scientific knowledge increase the population gets older, I guess we have a very high chance of avoiding a future mineral resources crisis.


Humans could easily sustain themselves on only the solar system's planets and asteroid belts, but since the full potential of their productivity would obviously be limited by the amount of resources they have, and assuming that they would have a high population(as a civilization that advanced would probably have) compared to that of our current Earth and that they had the technology for rapidly collecting and manufacturing resources to an extent exponential of that of our current technology, and considering the fact that such technology would allow for the construction of things on an immense, possibly even planetary scale, and also considering that the rate of colonization depended on the surplus of resources(and of course it would also depend on the population), then to only use the terrestrial planets and asteroids as their primary sources of minerals would basically be drastically limiting their productivity, despite easily having the potential and capability to colonize and quite possibly even dominate far further the expanse of the cosmos.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Ummm...here they are. You asked.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

sad1231234 said:


> Humans could easily sustain themselves on only the solar system's planets and asteroid belts, but since the full potential of their productivity *would obviously be limited by the amount of resources they have*


I don't think their potential will be extremely limited if that's what you mean. Right before Jupiter we have the Asteroid Belt and all of the terrestrial planets. The most optimistic source claims that by 2025 Asteroid mining may be a reality. From what I've seen Automation has contributed the most in this area.



> assuming that they would have a high population(as a civilization that advanced would probably have)compared to that of our current Earth


I think this is actually one of the hardest assumptions to make. Because we have to consider that in the most developed nations the population is getting older (like I mentioned), and phenomena like Automation is making it possible for humans to get rid of the hard working responsability. Therefore if we assume that our civilization will survive this century, we also have to accept almost as facts that the scientific knowledge will be greater and education will be highly spread, which makes us deduce that it'll be even easier for people to plan their families and even easier for countries to control their populations.

Certainly it'll be a process, we still need to wait for countries like India to fix their GDP per capita issue, we'll still have to deal with the mass migrations issue and climate change in the future, and just then we'll likely start increasing the number of developed nations which will contribute to the population control.



> and that they had the technology for rapidly collecting and manufacturing resources to an extent exponential of that of our current technology, and considering the fact that such technology would allow for the construction of things on an immense, possibly even planetary scale, and also considering that the rate of colonization depended on the surplus of resources(and of course it would also depend on the population), *then to only use the terrestrial planets and asteroids as their primary sources of minerals would basically be drastically limiting their productivity*, despite easily having the potential and capability to colonize and quite possibly even dominate far further the expanse of the cosmos.


I'm not sure, but I think you're also assuming that the cost/benefit of carrying out the asteroid mining projects will be huge, while I've read in some sources that they'll actually be 'a trillion dollar business', just in the beginning. I think you might need to elaborate...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Red October said:


> It's probably a bit like No Man's Sky
> 
> every species that develops space flight will check out a few nearby star systems, then realise they're basically all the same and get bored
> 
> so they're probably just chilling out in their home system, playing matrix-level VR videogames, getting high on space drugs, going to space parties, and doing other spacey things


Until the Cylons come and we frantically have to search for resources, jumping from system to system trying to reach the 13th colony, and hoping each time that the next leap will be the leap home.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

sad1231234 said:


> I've always thought about that, lol! I believe that kind of ultra realistic simulation technology is inevitable. Human beings and consciousness already exist, and when you break it down all it is really is just a bunch of atoms. So all people need to do is wait for the time when they have the technology to duplicate(so to speak) human consciousness. Arrange a bunch of particles in the same order that forms a persons consciousness and then modify it or do whatever you want to it. Because after all, everything we feel is a perception of our 5 senses. Imagine the technology(it is scientifically possible!) to alter human consciousness and senses. It is possible because all we need to do really is just fiddle around with the human brain, because that is the very thing that gives humans consciousness and the ability to percieve the world around them. Even time dilation can be changed. This technology, though far away, would be probably one of the most groundbreaking accomplishments in human history. But unfortunately, there are cons. Just as people could create a euphoric simulation that could last forever, they could also create the opposite. To me, that is what i find to be the most scary prospect of living in this universe.


Sorry, for some reason I didn't get a notification you quoted me 

Yeh, it's easy to forget that the brain is the means by which all of our experience and consciousness is generated. If you run with this line of thinking then even things like pain and pleasure can be flipped around - design or modify a brain to experience great pleasure when we would experience great pain or misery. All of our experiences and emotions have been crafted by evolution according to very specific objectives (survival and reproduction). Once you start being able to alter this really fundamental stuff it's impossible to know what the resulting motivations might be.

It would likely put a bit of a dampener on the motivations we currently experience such as exploration (which are ultimately the result of how our brains operate due to evolution). An advanced species with this kind of capability would most likely not be operating with anything like the kinds of objectives we currently have.

So re why aren't there any aliens? Why _would_ there be any that we can see? It's a bit like a 5 year old child asking why the adults don't play in the playground any more 

A similar thing is relevant for AI. There is no reason whatsoever to assume that an AI would think in anything like the same way we do, because its objectives aren't a result of the evolutionary process. There are numerous _assumptions_ about behaviour we take for granted because we have been through the evolutionary process. Really, all of our behaviour and motivation has a genetic puppeteer pulling the strings (right down at the core). An AI won't have this, nor (most likely) would a species with the technology capable of travelling the universe.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Uranus.

Sorry, I've been on talk.origins too long. Physicists are so childish at times.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Are the op being serious?

Look at ancient buildings like pyramids and much more, we cant even build like this today. Those who where there said that "gods" from the stars was building it.

What about all the people who have seen gods, aliens, ghosts etc?

Explain the inca road, piri reis map and circles from the sky.

Watch the series "ancient aliens" and learn.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i'm sure there's a lot of life out there but only a fraction of those might be space faring species. maybe they know better than to interfere with us, or perhaps there is no smart or resourceful reason for them to do so? 

also, in the grand scheme of things, we haven't had the tools to detect / measure / record their existence for very long ya know?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

They probably reached a point where the benefits of space exploration didn't match the costs needed to keep it up and scaled things back. Or the ones closest to us probably failed to get past a Great Filter event and perished before they could expand past it. Those two are the ones I tend to lean towards believing. Now it's time to spend my weekend rereading Fermi Paradox responses non-stop for hours.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Winds said:


> They probably reached a point where the benefits of space exploration didn't match the costs needed to keep it up and scaled things back.


That seems like the best explanation so far. You could also say that they eventually created observatories so powerful, that they were able to study the entire observable universe without leaving their star system. Currently we're already able to spot some of the oldest galaxies, imagine what we could do if we managed to build observatories beyond the Kuiper belt.


----------



## xxxSLICKxxx (Nov 4, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Where are all of the extraterrestrial beings? Billions of years of existence only to produce a few billion apes that are slightly smarter than a monkey (a.k.a humans). smh, universe what are you doing with your life? Where are all of the type 2 and 3 civilizations?


Think about this...

Dogs.

They're all around us; in our homes; stays roaming around; caged up in animal shelters.

Now, in spite of all the human activity around them, do they have the same kinds of questions about ETs?

---Slick


----------



## xxxSLICKxxx (Nov 4, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Where are all of the extraterrestrial beings? Billions of years of existence only to produce a few billion apes that are slightly smarter than a monkey (a.k.a humans). smh, universe what are you doing with your life? Where are all of the type 2 and 3 civilizations?


Think about this...

Dogs.

They're all around us; in our homes; STRAYS roaming around; caged up in animal shelters.

Now, in spite of all the human activity around them, do they have the same kinds of questions about ETs?

---Slick


----------



## drunkmaria (Nov 4, 2016)

Well... they're somewhere up there waiting for something to happen just like us. Some alien out there is maybe or a probable chance that they maybe thinking the same as you. Where is all the aliens??!?!


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Another possibility is that FTL travel just isn't possible, and they're all still living in their home star systems


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Red October said:


> Another possibility is that FTL travel just isn't possible, and they're all still living in their home star systems


According the Fermi paradox, even at slower than light speeds if they were just 1% more advanced than us, they should have already spread through out the galaxy. We also believe that warp drives are theatrically possible so if an intelligent species was 1/100,000th of a percent more advanced than us, they would still be 50,000 years more advanced. Just imagine, 50,000 years ago, we were pretty much like animals without written or spoken language, no tools, no buildings, no farming, etc. Extrapolate that to 50,000 years into the future how indistinguishable that would be to us today. They should have found a way to achieve warp drive or some super energy that leaves a trace.

I'm skeptical.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Red October said:


> Another possibility is that FTL travel just isn't possible, and they're all still living in their home star systems


At this point I'm almost entirely sure that's correct.

Also, it seems all these artificial wormholes seen in science fiction which deform spacetime and stuff will never be possible. I think aliens would've pretty much made it a hobby visiting other stars if that were possible.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its classified.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've always wondered why some people see them and some don't. Is it just that some of us are more aware or in a different reality than others? Also, supposedly they can shift in dimensions and I think they can make themselves be seen by certain people. Who knows. I don't disbelieve but have never seen a UFO (at least not that I can recall) or an alien.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Red October said:


> Another possibility is that FTL travel just isn't possible, and they're all still living in their home star systems


We can, in a sense, travel faster than the speed of light. It is scientifically possible. But we just dont have the technology/means of doing it yet. While wormholes are an option, we could also artificially warp time, by using something called a Warp Drive. While a warp drive may not even be possible, if it is possible, it would allow instantaneous interstellar travel. It is a machine that bends space-time, which allows a space craft to traverse the universe, unrestricted by time or distance. Some sources(including renowned world physicists) say that we could have the technology in a century or two.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

relm1 said:


> According the Fermi paradox, even at slower than light speeds if they were just 1% more advanced than us, they should have already spread through out the galaxy. We also believe that warp drives are theatrically possible so if an intelligent species was 1/100,000th of a percent more advanced than us, they would still be 50,000 years more advanced. Just imagine, 50,000 years ago, we were pretty much like animals without written or spoken language, no tools, no buildings, no farming, etc. Extrapolate that to 50,000 years into the future how indistinguishable that would be to us today. They should have found a way to achieve warp drive or some super energy that leaves a trace.
> 
> I'm skeptical.


I've often wondered why we dont see aliens. Because if warp drive technology is achievable, then why dont we see aliens? Are the alleged ufo sightings real? I've come to the conclusion that either 1. Aliens dont exist 2. Warp drives are not physically possible or 3. Ufo's are real and have been spotted for decades, if not even centuries and millenia.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

sad1231234 said:


> I've often wondered why we dont see aliens. Because if warp drive technology is achievable, then why dont we see aliens? Are the alleged ufo sightings real? I've come to the conclusion that either 1. Aliens dont exist 2. Warp drives are not physically possible or 3. Ufo's are real and have been spotted for decades, if not even centuries and millenia.


Your question is the fermi paradox.

Watch this:


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

on...wait for it...uranus


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*recruiter firms*




























ancient Egyptians & Greeks seemed to promote employment. Western culture of Capitalism seems to throttle it, for selfish growth


----------

